
Lo-Fi Player – ML driven music generator - jonny_eh
https://magenta.github.io/lofi-player/
======
jonny_eh
Blog: [https://magenta.tensorflow.org/lofi-
player](https://magenta.tensorflow.org/lofi-player)

